

Working Together In "War Rooms" Doubles Teams' Productivity, Researchers Find - jpadvo
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2000/12/001206144705.htm

======
FrancescoRizzi
Interesting. I wonder what team size they were using for this comparison. My
personal experience has been quite different, so I wonder if our 'war room'
scenario had too many people in it.

~~~
jpadvo
Interesting point. There are probably a lot of variables that would make
something like this work or fail. Team size, company culture, the kind of
work, and things like that.

------
iam
Working in a war room scenario also basically forces you to do actual work.
You can't exactly be browsing Hacker News since everyone else will see your
monitor.

